
May Your City Never Become San Francisco, New York or Seattle - drewrv
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/12/26/upshot/happy-new-year-may-your-city-never-become-san-francisco-new-york-or-seattle.html
======
ziont
Worst of them all, Vancouver, with none of the economy present in other
expensive cities.

Fuck this miserable place.

~~~
StudentStuff
Vancouver BC is the San Diego of Canada, being the furthest south, West Coast
location in Canada.

San Diego has its prices propped up by this & the large amount of military
forces stationed there (plus Qualcomm somewhat).

Vancouver seems to have quite a few branch offices from the likes of Amazon
and Microsoft, plus homegrown companies like Telus and Absolute (maker of the
LoJack and Computrace embedded malware on most laptops & desktops).

~~~
ziont
well I lived here 20+ years

Our housing prices are propped up by money laundering. Our biggest industry is
real estate itself.

Our tech scene doesn't even show up on radar while Toronto does. MS doesn't
hire locals, mostly foreigners who can barely speak eglish. AMZ here is a
sweatshop according to Glassdoor reviews. Apple and facebook is here but they
dont advertise the location or hire locals.

Don't even get me started about Telus lol

When a Starbucks barista in Seattle makes more than a junior, intermediate
software engineer, your city is fucked.

yay

We do have that elusive quantumn computing company, yet to deliver any GDP
boosting product.

and thousands of me too startups with shit pay and long hours. this was
actually a selling point by the BC government: "Our workers are cheapest in
North America"

~~~
StudentStuff
Are junior software engineers really making less than $28k USD? The impression
I got from an acquaintance originally from Vancouver BC who was looking to
transfer back there (while staying with Amazon) was they pay similarly, but
the projects available to work on are much fewer at Amazon's Vancouver BC
office.

Telus, Robbers & Bhell can be pretty brutal from what I've heard, and the
IISPs are pretty limited in what they can offer due to the CRTC's tariffs.

Seattle Barista Salary: [https://www.glassdoor.com/Salaries/seattle-barista-
salary-SR...](https://www.glassdoor.com/Salaries/seattle-barista-salary-
SRCH_IL.0,7_IM781_KO8,15.htm)

